# One-off training scenarios



## gideonpepys (Apr 11, 2012)

Two of my seven players now have connections with the Battalion.

I thought it would be fun to have a couple of sessions where the 'unit' is put through their paces in a series of increasingly tough tactical training exercises which escalate without fear of serious harm.  Really put them through their paces.

Thought I would tout for suggestions as to where I might find a couple of nicely balanced 4E encounters that would suit this idea.  

The party is 5th level.


----------



## gideonpepys (Apr 12, 2012)

Idiot.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 12, 2012)

Um, what?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 12, 2012)

The Battalion is about training in hostile environments. So perhaps start them on a boat, which is deliberately hulled during a mock battle with other marines. Then they have to make their way from the sinking ship to the shore, while attacked by actual aquatic creatures. When they reach the shore, it's actually a marshy bayou, and they have to carry a mock wounded ally to a safe zone while archers harry them from the trees under cover of darkness, while an opportunistic swamp puma tries to drag their wounded ally away as a meal.


----------



## mort655 (Apr 12, 2012)

Two Words: Gator Wrestling


----------



## gideonpepys (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys, but my current buffer adventure features (in a rather unfortunate concidence) a sinking ship, aquatic creatures, a marshy bayou with hidden archers (actually, riflemen) and... you guessed it: gator wrestling.

I kid you not.

But the bit about carrying the 'mock wounded ally' sounds good.  Maybe a bit of 'capture the flag' could be fun too.  (If I could mock up suitable rules.)

Thanks!


----------

